

Ask HN: How to debug webpage crash on ipad? - samyak

I have a search page that search for deals online. There are various filter options and a result view pane where results are shown. I am using backbone.js . Any change in filters remove all the previous results and load new results, that is removing old views and adding new views. I have ensure that there is no memory leak still page is getting crashed. How can i debug it ?
======
mobweb
Not sure if it fits for your problem but I've been using weinre to debug on
mobile devices:
[https://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre/docs/latest/](https://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre/docs/latest/)

------
ricardobeat
This is from Chrome but the same goes for Safari:
[http://www.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/retrieving-
crash-...](http://www.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/retrieving-crash-
reports-on-ios)

